# First board, is this setup good?



## OLLCommander (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry for the wall of text but here goes:

I've already decided in the next few months I should get a proper setup instead of renting as I'm also be going to the Alps soon (I will have a total of about 20-25 hours experience by the time I get a board, since I will get one around my birthday at the end of March). I’m 14 years old nearing 15 but I’m only 167cm tall and 45.5kg meaning my board length atm is 141-143cm. I've only had a total of 5 hours on a dry slope, which have been in the past few weeks but I've advanced pretty quickly as I'm about to learn linking turns. 

Now I know people will tell me to just rent as I will be growing quickly at this age and I should try out different boards. However, I will be going to the local dry slope (Pontypool or Gloucester) every weekend/Friday and Monday, as its cheap (3 month pass at Pontypool = £45) and also I can't try different boards as I've gotten the same two boards each time, and the same boots. Also the boards my mates and I have had are pretty shabby, with pieces bent and such, so its a bit meh. I don't want my experience to be hindered by the equipment like this for the next few years until I stop growing.

From what I've gathered so far I like responsive and fast boards more than the slower soft ones (at least I think, from the 3 boards I've tried haha) and I ride switch like its normal as I always did this on a skateboard. I like my bindings pretty locked in and tight, almost to pain haha, same with the boots. I've looked at lots of reviews and ratings at thegoodride.com for this type of style.

Is this setup any good for what I'm currently at? Of course I have a pretty tight budget so I feel I've chosen the best I could:

Board: Burton Process Smalls 2016 (142cm length so perfect for me) - £135.95
Bindings: Burton Cartel EST 2016 (Medium Size) - £159.00
Boots: Burton Ruler 2015 (Size 7.5 UK)- £105.60

Now I know what your thinking, I'm like a Burton fanboy or something haha. I actually don't care about brand but the Process smalls was the only board I could find which was the length I needed (141-143cm), and the Cartels EST are pretty good I believe, and they go best with the Channel system. The boots at £108 for those are pretty good as well, as they are reduced since they are the 2015 model not 2016. I will be trying a bunch of boots on (including these) out in-store but I think they are the best for me if I could choose (according to thegoodride.com's rating system atleast).


So just double checking here if there is anything I should adjust on or if I'm completely wrong about this stuff since I'm a noob haha. I'm open to any suggestions of course!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

As someone famous once said "it's not your setup, it's how you ride with it," ()

Welcome to the sport, welcome to the forums, I hope you love your setup... I am sorry offering you advice on this is past myskill level and I cannot handle that wall o text  I'd suggest reviewing some active posts in forums>snowboarding equipment>boards or snowboarding lounge >tips tricks coaching (?) , and start yourself a thread in a relevant section with more efficiency to your question... its hard to keep up with new members section, There are so many! Keep riding & good luck!


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

What has the growth pattern been for your feet? What size feet do your parents / grand parents have? I'm just curious if you still have significant growth in your feet - because if not I would spend more on boots. 

I would say downsize on the board if you can and use the money to upgrade your boot choice. If your feet don't grow much more over the next few years it will be the boots, not the board, that will be your biggest return on investment. Not considering the bindings, which should last you many great years. 

Or just upgrade the boots and stick with the board. 

Obviously my suggestion is spend more on boots. The unfortunate truth is you will outgrow your board.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If possible get a used board and bindings, and get new boots, boots are most important.


----------



## OLLCommander (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry about not replying, I completely forgot I posted here and have already got my stuff, but thanks for the replies anyway. I've ended up with the same boots, but the bindings are just normal Cartels, not ESTs, as I got the Ride Helix.

I decided to stick with the same boots because they were the only ones in the shop that I tried on that actually fitted, and they were like £100 cheaper than everything else. I stuck with the same board size and not gone larger as other people suggested because I actually started loosing weight in this past month or two, and Its highly unlikely I'm going to be gaining significant kgs by April. I stuck with the bindings because I highly doubt I'm ever going to be higher than a size 10 shoe, which is what size the bindings go up to (medium). I had to change the board as I made a stupid mistake and didn't read to the bottom of the board size specs chart thing, where it says the board will only work with bindings up to size small, and as I mentioned mine are medium, so they wouldn't fit on the 'Channel'. So I just sent the board and bindings back, got the normal Cartels and the Ride Helix because again I used thegoodride.com to rematch what I want, and that was the best one for me that came up. I missed it the first time somehow haha. In the end everything worked out to cost about £350.


----------

